# Messages on Forum



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

I keep getting emails saying that I have recieved a private message, but nothing showing in my inbox.
Anyone else having a problem??

Jim


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been getting emails days later about updates to threads, so maybe your email was about a PM you had days ago?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

There's a thread here out it viewtopic.php?f=30&t=330476


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Aha. Funny though because I just had an email to say you replied to this thread just now, one hour after you did so. :?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Aha. Funny though because I just had an email to say you replied to this thread just now, one hour after you did so. :?


that's because you are subscribed to the thread........ the mail system on this forum is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Aha. Funny though because I just had an email to say you replied to this thread just now, one hour after you did so. :?
> ...


I know why I got it, but I've been getting the same sort of emails days later sometimes until now.

I suspect there's a scheduled process that sends the emails that runs automatically every hour, rather than on every post by every member. Common reasons for delays are MASSIVE amounts of invalid SMTP traffic in the server's outbox. That affected one of my web servers once.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We've just implemented a change that seems to make PM notifications instant and has speeded up notifications of thread replies since this morning but there's a backlog still to work through from before which is still causing an overhead. There are about 600 posts per day multiplied by the number of subscribed users plus the PM traffic etc, so you can appreciate the size of it. Hopefully once it works through things should be better.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

i had a few emails saying pm's received today but none showing yet and that was earlier today?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They may be old notifications, from before we made the change, filtering through from days ago that you have already read and deleted. Does it say message can't be found? That's probably why. I'll send you a PM now - see if you can read that.


----------

